# Need Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe



## AThornquist (May 20, 2010)

Hey all  

Tomorrow (Thursday) I want to make Chicken Noodle soup for two church families that are ill. What is the best recipe you have for this? And within reason, cost is not a factor. In terms of quantity, one family has four members and the other has ten. Here are two recipes from the Food Network I am considering; one has cream and the other doesn't, and I don't recall ever having one with cream (and since they are sick, maybe they shouldn't have the dairy):

Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe by Tyler Florence 

Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe by Paula Deen

Thank you!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 20, 2010)

Go with Tyler's recipe. You can use shop bought stock or bullion mix instead of making stock. You can also use Rotisserie chicken as well. Enjoy your soup making experience. Make sure to keep some for your self.


----------



## AThornquist (May 20, 2010)

Are you sure that not making my own stock won't make it less tasty? I'm looking for full throttle tastiness and I have all day, so making the stock wouldn't be an inconvenience; however, if it's really not necessary I won't do it.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 20, 2010)

If you really want to make the stock go for it. But you can get some really tasty shop bought ones. I almost always use "Better than Bullion." If you make the stock be sure to follow the recipe and season/flavor it well. An advantage to making the stock would be that you can then use the same chicken in the soup.


----------



## AThornquist (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for the help, Donnie. My main consideration for making the stock myself are all those people on foodnetwork.com who say that homemade stock is simply the best. I've never done it myself, so I really don't know if it's true.


----------

